# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Bắc Kinh(Trung Quốc): Đi lại, địa điểm, tất tần tật

## hangnt

Viên Khâu Đàm
Bắc Kinh là thủ đô của Cộng hoà Nhân dân Trung Hoa, là một trong bốn thành phố trực thuộc trung ương của Trung Quốc và là thành phố lớn thứ nhì của nước này về dân số, sau Thượng Hải. Bắc Kinh được xem như trung tâm chính trị, văn hoá và giáo dục của Trung Quốc, trong khi Hồng Kông và Thượng Hải vượt trội trong lĩnh vực kinh tế.

Bắc Kinh có nghĩa là "Kinh đô phía Bắc", phù hợp với truyền thống chung của Đông Á khi kinh đô được dứt khoát đặt tên như chính nó. Các thành phố có kiểu tên tương tự là Nam Kinh , Tokyo( Đông Kinh ; cũng như Kyoto ) và Kinh Thành.



Vườn thực vật Bắc Kinh
Sau khi nhà Thanh bị lật đổ và Trung Hoa Dân Quốc được thành lập năm 1911, Bắc Kinh vẫn là trung tâm chính trị của Trung Quốc cho đến năm 1911. Quốc Dân Đảng do Tưởng Giới Thạch đứng đầu đã dời thủ đô đến Nam Kinh và đổi tên Bắc Kinh thành Bắc Bình. Trong Đệ nhị thế chiến, thành phố đã bị quân Nhật Bản chiếm đóng từ năm 1937 đến 1945 nhưng không bị phá hoại nhiều. Sau khi phe cộng sản của Mao Trạch Đông lên nắm quyền năm 1949, thành phố được đổi tên thành Bắc Kinh và được chọn làm thủ đô của Cộng hòa Nhân dân Trung Hoa mới thành lập.

Năm 2001, Ủy ban Olympic Quốc tế đã chọn Bắc Kinh làm nơi tổ chức Thế vận hội mùa Hè 2008.

*Đi khi nào?*


Mùa thu là lựa chọn tốt nhất để đến đây, thời tiết ôn hòa, ít du khách trong thành phố. Người bản xứ miêu tả về mùa này bằng câu “thiên cao, khí hòa” – trời cao, khí hậu ôn hòa mát mẻ. Mùa xuân không mấy thuận tiện, không có nhiều du khách nhưng nhiều gió bụi. Mùa hè từ tháng 6 đến tháng 8 có thể xem là mùa cao điểm, khách sạn nào cũng nâng giá và Vạn lý trường thành gần như không chịu nổi sức nặng của vô số du khách. Mùa đông cực kỳ ngược lại nhưng nếu bạn chịu được nhiệt độ lạnh thì khá tuyệt, Bắc Kinh giống của riêng bạn và nhiều khách sạn đưa ra chế độ giảm giá. Vào dịp Tết từ tháng 1 đến tháng 2 và mùa nghỉ lễ dài như Lễ Lao động 1-5, Ngày quốc khánh 1-10 lúc nào cũng đông đúc.

*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*

*Đến*


Bắc Kinh có đường hàng không kết nối với hầu hết các thành phố lớn trên thế giới và nhiều du khách sử dụng chuyến bay thẳng Bắc Kinh – Hồng Kông bằng hãng CAAC hay Dragonair. Quảng Châu và Thâm Quyến đều gần Hồng Kông và có chuyến bay nội địa thẳng đến Bắc Kinh. Xe lửa kết nối từ Bắc Kinh đến Nga, Mông Cổ, Bắc Hàn, Hồng Kông và Việt Nam. Không có xe buýt quốc tế tại Bắc Kinh.

_Xe lửa_

Xe lửa quốc tế từ Moscow, Pyongyan và Ulaan Baatar đến và đi từ Nhà ga xe lửa Bắc Kinh, xe lửa đến Hồng Kông và Việt Nam khởi hành từ Nhà ga xe lửa Tây Bắc Kinh.

Đi lại xung quanh

Hệ thống xe điện ngầm là lựa chọn tốt nhất để đi xung quanh Bắc Kinh. Nên đi xe buýt dài, lớn, còn những loại xe buýt khác cần tránh.

Xe taxi ở Bắc Kinh rất nhanh: không khó tìm được taxi, nhưng cần hiểu tiếng Anh của người Trung Quốc, giá 4km khoảng 10 Nhân dân tệ.

Như nhiều nơi ở Trung Quốc, Bắc Kinh thích hợp đi xe đạp. Đi xe đạp đem lại cảm giác dân bản xứ, có thể tham quan đây đó tiện lợi.


_Xe buýt_

Nếu bạn chỉ cần đón xe buýt đi vòng quanh thành phố, nên cẩn thận giữ gìn tài sản, có khoảng 140 xe buýt và tuyến đường xe khiến đường đi khá lộn xộn, bạn không thể ngắm cảnh qua cửa sổ.
_
Taxi_

Nếu bạn không biết tiếng Trung Quốc, nên đem theo bản đồ hay viết nơi cần đến bằng tiếng Trung Quốc. Nên giữ sổ điện thoại bên mình.

_Xe đạp_

Khách sạn, nhất là các khách sạn bình dân thường cho thuê xe đạp với giá rẻ, ở ngoài cũng có nhiều cửa hiệu cho thuê xe buýt xung quanh khách sạn và những địa danh du lịch.

_Xe điện ngầm_

Xe điện ngầm có thể chạy với vận tốc 70km/h – nhanh hơn so với xe buýt chậm chạp. Nhưng dù sạch sẽ và dễ sử dụng, xe điện ngầm cũng đã khá cũ kỹ.

*Đi những đâu?*



Tử Cấm Thành
*Tử Cấm Thành*

Nên đến đây khi cổng mở vào 8h30 sáng nếu bạn muốn yên tĩnh dạo giữa khoảng sân rộng lớn. Đây là địa điểm đánh giá đúng đắn nhất sự lớn mạnh của Vương triều Trung Hoa trong thời gian đỉnh cao quyền lực dưới hai triều đại Minh và Thanh. Dù thành phố biến chuyển thế nào, Tử Cấm Thành vẫn còn giữ nguyên như cũ. Nơi đây có một vài quán cà phê và cửa hàng lưu niệm, giá không mấy cao so với những nơi đón du khách khách. Hiện hay chỉ có khoảng 2/5 của nơi này mở cửa, bạn có thể thuê tour hướng dẫn bằng âm thanh giải thích ý nghĩa của các ngôi đền tại đây với nhiều thứ tiếng khác nhau.

*Thiên An Môn*

Nó được đặt tên theo Thiên An Môn, cổng thành ở phía bắc chia cách nó với Tử Cấm Thành. Nhiều người xem nơi đây là nơi tượng trưng trung tâm của Trung Quốc. Ở ngoài Trung Quốc, quảng trường này được nhiều người biết đến qua một cuộc biểu tình trong năm 1989. là một quảng trường rất lớn tại Bắc Kinh, Trung Quốc. Trong năm 1949 nó được nới rộng ra thành diện tích bây giờ. Quảng trường nằm ở giữa hai cổng đồ sộ cổ xưa: phía bắc là Thiên An Môn và phía nam là Tiền Môn. Dọc theo phía tây của quảng trường là Đại hội đường Nhân dân. Dọc theo phía đông là Viện bảo tàng quốc gia về Lịch sử Trung Hoa. Đại lộ Trường An, được dùng trong các cuộc diễn hành, nằm giữa Thiên An Môn và quảng trường. Dọc theo lề phía đông và phía tây quảng trường có cây, nhưng trong quảng trường thì trống rỗng, không có cây cối hay ghế ngồi.


*Thiên Đàng*

Thiên Đàn hay Đàn thờ Trời là một quần thể các tòa nhà ở nội thành Đông Nam Bắc Kinh, tại quận Xuanwu. Việc xây dựng quần thể Thiên Đàn bắt đầu năm 1420, và sau đó là nơi mà các hoàng đế nhà Minh và nhà Thanh thực hiện các nghi lễ tế trời - nghi lễ quan trọng nhất trong năm. Quần thể được xây trên diện tích 2,73 km² của khuôn viên, bao gồm 3 tổ hợp công trình, bố cục chặt chẽ theo các đòi hỏi của triết học

Viên Khâu Đàm , bệ thờ chính. Đây là đài rỗng hình tròn, gồm ba tầng bằng đá hoa cương có lan can, nơi hoàng đế làm lễ tế trời.Hoàng Khung Vũ, là một điện nhỏ một tầng hình tròn, nằm ở phía Bắc Viên Khâu, là nơi đặt các bài vị tế trời vào những ngày không phải dịp tế lễ. Xung quanh Hoàng Cung Vũ có một bức tường cao 6 m quây thành hình tròn có đường kính 32.5 m, đây là bức tường hồi âm nổi tiếng mà đứng một đầu tường có thể nghe rõ tiếng nói ở đầu tường bên kia.Điện Kỳ Niên, tòa điện lớn hình tròn có ba tầng mái, được xây trên ba tầng của đài đá hoa cương, là nơi hoàng đế đến cầu vào mùa hè cho mùa màng tươi tốt.Thời Trung Hoa cổ đại, các hoàng đế Trung Hoa được xem như Thiên Tử - con Trời, người thay mặt Trời cai trị thiên hạ. Việc cúng tế Trời được coi là cực kỳ quan trọng. Khu đền này được xây dựng để dành cho các nghi lễ này, trong đó các lời cầu khấn chủ yếu là để cho thiên hạ thái bình, mưa thuận gió hòa.


Ngày Đông chí hàng năm, hoàng đế và toàn bộ đoàn tùy tùng đi qua thành phố để đến đóng trại bên trong khu Thiên Đàn, mặc những bộ trang phục đặc biệt và ăn chay; tại đó hoàng đế sẽ đích thân cử hành lễ tế Trời cho mùa màng bội thu. Nghi lễ phải được hoàn tất một cách hoàn hảo; người ta tin rằng chỉ một sơ xuất nhỏ nhất cũng có thể là một điềm xấu cho toàn bộ quốc gia trong năm tới.

Thiên Đàn là đàn lớn nhất trong 4 đàn ở Bắc Kinh. Các đàn còn lại là: Nhật Đàn ở phía đông, Địa Đàn ở phía bắc, và Nguyệt Đàn ở phía tây.

Năm 1998, Thiên Đàn được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thế giới.

*Di Hòa Viên*

Di Hoà Viên là một cung điện được xây dựng từ thời nhà Thanh, nằm cách Bắc Kinh 15 km về hướng tây bắc. Di Hoà Viên (nghĩa đen là "vườn nuôi dưỡng sự ôn hoà") đến nay vẫn còn được bảo tồn tốt. Nơi đây nổi tiếng về nghệ thuật hoa viên truyền thống của Trung Quốc.

*Sở thú và Công viên thủy sinh Bắc Kinh*

Sở thú chăm sóc động vật không mấy ấn tượng nhưng công viên thủy sinh là một trong những công viên lớn nhất thế giới, rất ấn tượng. Công viên xây dựng trên vùng đất hoa viên xưa, có hồ, chuồng động vật, nhà hát và những tòa nhà cổ xinh đẹp. Xô Viết phục hưng Nhà triển lãm Bắc Kinh nằm gần đó và mở nhà hàng Nga – nhà hàng Moscow.



Công viên thủy sinh Bắc Kinh
*Công viên Bắc Hải*

Là công viên hoàng gia của nhà Thanh tại Bắc Kinh. Đây là hòn đảo lớn, có ngôi chùa màu trắng xây dựng từ thế kỷ 17. Tòa nhà khổng lồ nằm ở hướng Tây bên ngoài là tòa nhà của chính phủ, ở hướng Bắc có những khu vườn khá đẹp.

*Ung Hòa Cung, còn gọi là Chùa Lama*

Nơi đây đóng cửa lúc 4h chiều, chùa xây dựng bởi Hoàng đế Trung Hoa và có nhiều nhà sư Tây Tạng, Mông Cổ sống ở đây để truyền đạo, hiện nay vẫn còn nhiều nhà sư sống tại đây. Ngôi chùa nổi tiếng với tượng Phật cao 18 mét làm bằng gỗ. Du khách không được phép chụp ảnh tượng Phật trong chùa.

*Hoàng thái tử ngự hoa viên*

Mở cửa từ 8h sáng đến 5h chiều mỗi ngày trong tháng 8. Sau tháng 8 mở cửa từ 9h sáng đến 4h chiều. Hoa viên thu hút du khách Trung Hoa đến tìm hiểu về cuộc sống của Hoàng tử trong triều đại nhà Thanh.



Sân vận động Tổ chim
*Công sứ môn*

Nằm phía Tây Thiên An Môn, từng nổi tiếng trong cuộc chiến bài xích Cơ Đốc, hiện nay được chính phủ giám sát nhưng vẫn có thể tham quan từ bên ngoài. Gần đó có một tiệm bánh nổi tiếng với bánh mì và bánh phô mai.

*Hương Sơn*

Nằm ở Tây Bắc của Bắc Kinh, một nơi thích hợp cắm trại vào cuối tuần. Trước đây là ngự hoa viên của nhà Thanh, ngày nay, có thể nói Hương Sơn là điểm du lịch thoải mái ở ngoại ô Bắc Kinh.

*Vườn Bách thảo Bắc Kinh*

Ngay Tây môn của Hương Sơn. Hoa viên màu xanh và đầy hoa cỏ nằm giữa thành phố ồn ào khói bụi. Thầy Johnston, thầy của cựu hoàng Phổ Nghi có nhà nghỉ trong khu Hpa viên Anh đào. 
Hồ Đông: Khu phố cổ Bắc Kinh với kiến trúc xưa cũ. Đa số nhà cửa trong khu vực này đều xây dựng theo phong cách cổ điển

B*ảo tàng Không quân Trung Quốc*

Nơi nhất định phải đến nếu bạn yêu thích hàng không. Bảo tàng nằm cách khu phố Changping tại Bắc Kinh khoảng 50km. Bảo tàng có hơn 200 vật trưng bày, đa số là hàng hiếm.



Olympic Bắc Kinh
*Bảo tàng quốc gia Trung Quốc:* Nằm phía Đông quảng trường Thiên An Môn. Hiện đang đóng cửa để tu sửa từ năm 2007 đến tận 2010.

*Đại Sơn Tử Nghệ Thuật Khu:* Là một phân xưởng năm 798. Một khu phố đầy các khu trưng bày nghệ thuật Trung Hoa.



Vạn lí trường thành
*Vạn Lý Trường Thành*

Là công trình phòng thủ quân sự chiến lược nổi tiếng vào bậc nhất của thế giới. Trường thành có tổng chiều dài khoảng 6.700km (riêng đoạn trường thành ở Bắc Kinh có chiều dài khoảng 629km). Tường thành cao khoảng 7-8 m và rộng trung bình khoảng 5-6 m, được khởi công xây dựng từ khoảng thời nhà Chu, kế tiếp là các thời kỳ Xuân Thu (770 - 476 TCN), Chiến quốc (476 - 221 TCN), bởi nhiều nước như Sở, Yên, Hàn, Triệu, Ngụy… về sau nữa là nhà Tần, Hán, Kim và Minh. hững nơi nổi tiếng và được bảo tồn khá nguyên vẹn ở Vạn Lý Trường Thành có thể kể đến là Bát Đạt Lĩnh, Cư Dung Quan, Thủy Quan, Mộ Điền Dụ… Bát Đạt Lĩnh (BaDaLing) cách thủ đô Bắc Kinh khoảng 60 km về phía tây bắc, có chiều dài khoảng 3741m, chiều cao trung bình khoảng 7m. Đoạn trường thành có độ cao tối đa vào khoảng 800m so với mực nước biển, được xây dựng lại vào thời nhà Minh, là nơi được nhiều du khách viếng thăm nhiều nhất.


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------


## hangnt

*Lưu ý khác*


Du khách nên sử dụng giày thể thao để tránh đau chân do phải đi bộ nhiều. Phụ nữ không nên mang giày cao gót. Ở Bắc Kinh ít có hướng dẫn viên rành tiếng Việt và các điểm tham quan ít bán sách hướng dẫn hay tài liệu bằng tiếng Anh. Nếu có điều kiện, du khách nên tìm hiểu tư liệu về địa phương mình sẽ tới khi còn ở Việt Nam.

Tại các điểm du lịch như Cố Cung, chùa, đền tưởng niệm… việc giữ gìn vệ sinh được quản lý chặt chẽ. Nếu khách khạc nhổ, bỏ rác xuống đường, tiểu tiện không đúng nơi quy định sẽ bị phạt rất nặng. Bắc Kinh là thành phố đầu tiên ở Trung Quốc cấm hút thuốc tại tất cả các nơi công cộng. Ngoài ra, trong giao tiếp, du khách nên tránh nói chuyện hay đề cập đến các vấn đề “nhạy cảm” liên quan đến chính trị, những vấn đề về biên giới, lịch sử chiến tranh. Người Bắc Kinh rất thích bạn hỏi về nền văn hóa của họ.


Khách cần đổi nhân dân tệ trước khi đến Bắc Kinh. Nếu không, bạn phải photo sẵn hộ chiếu để đổi tiền ở các ngân hàng thương mại hay ngoài quốc doanh. Vì việc mua sắm bằng tiền USD ở Bắc Kinh không phổ biến, trừ những nơi chuyên bán hàng cho khách du lịch.

Tại Bắc Kinh, du khách có thể tìm thấy bất kỳ thứ hàng hóa, đặc sản nào của Trung Quốc. Tuy nhiên, nói đến Bắc Kinh phải nói đến đồ đồng Cảnh Thái Lam, ngọc, sản phẩm điêu khắc sơn mài. Ngoài ra, các loại đồ chơi, đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ, mặt nạ… cũng là những sản phẩm truyền thống. Cảnh Thái Lam là loại bình được chế tác từ đồng với công nghệ rất độc đáo có từ đời vua Cảnh Thái (nhà Minh). Những chiếc bình với hoa văn độc đáo có đặc điểm là không phai. Ngọc ở Bắc Kinh nổi tiếng về chất lượng cũng như sự đa dạng. Quý nhất là ngọc Phỉ Thúy. Nếu muốn mua ngọc, bạn nên đi cùng hướng dẫn viên để tránh nhầm lẫn. Nếu không, bạn cũng có thể mua tại cửa hàng Kim Tứ Vị gần Vạn Lý Trường Thành. Tuy nhiên, giá tại đây khá đắt.


Sau đây là một số địa điểm ở Bắc Kinh bạn có thể đến mua sắm: Phố đi bộ Vương Phủ Tỉnh, nơi tập trung các hàng thời trang cao cấp, giá khá đắt; Siêu thị Nhã Tú, Nguyệt Tú, Tú Thủy chuyên bán đồ thứ cấp giá bình dân; phố Liu Li Chang chuyên bán đồ cổ, đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ…

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đọc thấy BK giống kiểu HN
Còn thượng hải lại giống tp HCM ^^

----------


## Qstartour

Thông tin & hình ảnh du lịch:

----------

